# F.s. My entire 125 - COMMUNITY FISH



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I think this might be a new record. My 20 gallon tank has me completely obsessed with salty tanks and my girlfriend is finally on board! lol 
That means that I have to start planning a larger reef tank. The first part of that plan is to remove my current 6' 125 gallon tank. Want to do a different footprint with a large reef.

We'll start with the fish...

Angelfish - 
Breeding Pair $35 both SOLD
















Other assorted angels - $5-10 each

Rainbows
$10 SOLD









Group of 6 Clown Loaches 2-3" SOLD









Kribs SOLD
$8 Each - I think there's 10-12 in there 









Bolivian Rams SOLD
$3 Each - i think there's 8-10 in there 3 SOLD









Leapard Ctenopoma $15 SOLD









Royal Pleco $50 SOLD









SOOOO Much more!

Pearl danios
Geos SOLD
Khuli Loaches SOLD
Mystis Cat SOLD
Porthole Cats
BN Plecos SOLD
Clown Plecos SOLD
Tiger Panaque SOLD
Ottos SOLD

PM Me for more prices
Please see the link in my signature for more pictures of this tank

Tank, Stand, Ehiem Pro3 Filter will be sold afterward 
$500 TANK/STAND
$300 FILTER (Eheim 2080)


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

hey, where are you located ? thx

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Marpole Oak &70th


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Marpole Oak &70th


I think i remember somebody saying that wasnt upgrading  who can that b lol


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Upgrade already.....hehehe that was fast lol.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Pm sent about Clown loaches!!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take your rainbow


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok guys I have just had my inbox explode with responses! I'm going to have to treat this as a first come first served just so it's fair to everyone. I'm pretty available in the evenings, beginning with tonight, i'll be home around 5:00 

pm me for address details and we'll have a bit of an open house i guess  someone bring the beer! lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> pm me for address details and we'll have a bit of an open house i guess  someone bring the beer! lol


And u will provide the fish


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! Mike it's not even summer yet, oh well might as well "git er done" LOL!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Mike way to treat yourself to an upgrade after their season opening win. good luck with the sale amd great looking healthy fish. wish I had the room to buy your setup in one shot.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish you did too ming! save me a lot of typing! lol


----------



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you have any clown loach left? Do you have to sell them as a group? Interested to get just two.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

go figure I had Richard come over tonight to buy two of my BNP's, as I took one out of his hiding place I found baby BN's falling out of the log! wow didn't even know i was breeding them!  lol 

great! now i'm going to have to setup another tank just to grow these little guys out! lol


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

monkE said:


> go figure I had Richard come over tonight to buy two of my BNP's, as I took one out of his hiding place I found baby BN's falling out of the log! wow didn't even know i was breeding them!  lol
> 
> great! now i'm going to have to setup another tank just to grow these little guys out! lol


You may have to throw in a couple of babies to sweeten the deal


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> You may have to throw in a couple of babies to sweeten the deal


oh sure give everyone ideas! lol


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Interested in the Leapard Ctenopoma $15, if still available.

Email ([email protected]) or call 604 837 1064.

I currently have one and it needs a friend.!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

BILLMORRIS said:


> Interested in the Leapard Ctenopoma $15, if still available.
> 
> Email ([email protected]) or call 604 837 1064.
> 
> I currently have one and it needs a friend.!!!


i sent you an email


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

monkE has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

inbox cleared up


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

still lots of fish, plants, wood, available... . check page 1 for what has been sold and what hasn't


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

been busy, time for a bump!! have to go to school in 2 weeks, i'll be on the island for a month so i want to get this done with asap! let's make it happen BCA!

LOTS OF VALS
LOTS OF JAVA
STILL LOTS OF FISH!!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

CLAUDIA PHOTO BUMP


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> CLAUDIA PHOTO BUMP


woohoooo awesome bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you text me pictures and prices on your driftwood? My number is (604) 832-7107


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok well today was an eventful day, Kribs, royal pleco, driftwood, vals, and most of the java fern are all gone... getting close to an empty tank! 

Thank you to everyone who has stopped by! 

Message me if your interested in more, I will be shutting the tank down very soon, and bringing the remaining livestock into the LFS. Get em while they're available


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

going to need a buyer for the tank soon!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hows about a updated list of whats left...especially the plants. :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hows about a updated list of whats left...especially the plants. :bigsmile:


first page is all updated! only a couple java ferns and some stems of pogostemon left


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Tank and stand with lids still available $500

filter pending


----------

